# Patch 4.1 - Diskussion



## Fröstler (17. Februar 2011)

Heyho Leute 
nun gut, einige werden bestimmt genervt sein, dass ich hier sowas frage, aber das ist mir relativ egal. 
Es gibt aber bestimmt auch nen paar den das hier auch interesiert... also lasst euer "Done whent its done" oder ähnliches, mag ja sein das ihr damit recht habt, aber ich hab darauf kein bock sowas zu lesen... ich möchte hier nur Diskutieren...

Was denkt ihr...Wann kommt Patch 4.1 raus? Was wird alles generfed? Welche Raidini kommt raus? Und gibt es endlich wieder neue Dailys?
Wenn jemand sogar schon was näheres über den Patch weiß, sollte das hier mal bitte posten, wäre ganz schön. 

Postet mal hier alle Infos und Vermutungen zum Patch 4.1 rein 

Und nun Viel Spaß beim Diskutieren. Ich freu mich drauf 

mfg

PS: Ja vllt hab ich nen bisschen Langweile. xD


----------



## Taurenkuuh (17. Februar 2011)

Also wenn ich daran denke, dass zwischen patch 3.3 und cata ein ganzes Jahr vergangen ist, hoffe ich mal, dass blizz diesen "Ein-Jahres-Rhythmus" nicht beibehaltet.


----------



## Derulu (17. Februar 2011)

It's done when it's done

Geh mal davon aus, dass es im März uns vermutlich auch im April noch nicht so weit sein wird, einfach aufgrund der Tatsache, dass bisher nichts angekündigt wurde, worum es denn konkret "gehen" würde und dass neuer Content zumindest einen Monat im testbetrieb läuft. Mal davon abgesehen, dass wir uns immer noch im Balancing Prozess des Releasepatches befinden und beinahe täglich rumge"hotfix"ed wird..solange Blizzard da nicht halbwegs zufrieden ist, gibt es auch keinen neuen Content


----------



## Kyrador (17. Februar 2011)

Es ist definitiv zugesagt, dass die Feuerlande mit Ragnaros als Endboss erscheinen werden (Raid) und eine neue Instanz im Vashj'ir, welche die Geschichte um die Tiergottheiten abschließt.


----------



## MewMewMewtu (17. Februar 2011)

Taurenkuuh schrieb:


> Also wenn ich daran denke, dass zwischen patch 3.3 und cata ein ganzes Jahr vergangen ist, hoffe ich mal, dass blizz diesen "Ein-Jahres-Rhythmus" nicht beibehaltet.



Es geht hier um den nächsten Contenpatch, nicht um das nächste Addon. Außerdem gab es ja noch das Rubinsanktum (obwohl das ja nicht sehr umfangreich und schwer war)

back to topic: Ich hoffe mal das wieder ein alter Gott drankommt!
Als neues Schlachtfeld würde ich mir eine art "Suchen und Zerstören" wünschen, bei der man die feindliche Basis per Sprengsatz in die Luft jagen muss.

Ich hoffe er kommt nicht so bald, da ich noch nicht mal Raidtauglich bin!

MFG


----------



## Karli1994 (17. Februar 2011)

also auf der blizzcon letztes jahr haben sie gesagt das einen neue 5-mann ini in Vashj'ir und eine raidinstanz im hyal mit endboss Ragnaros und t12 also frühestens ende mai

p.s Ragnaros wurde in mc nicht getötet wir haben ihn nur in die elementarebene zurückgedrengt und man kann einen elementar nur dort töten


----------



## Launethil (17. Februar 2011)

Angekündigt waren bis jetzt nur die Feuerlande als Raid-Instanz und Abyssal Maw als neue Fünfer-Instanz. Im Zuge der Feuerlande-Veröffentlichung soll zudem Hyjal angepasst und auch mit neuen täglichen Quests versehen werden. Aber selbst diese Inhalte könnten sich noch ändern, nachdem schon lange nichts Offizielles mehr zu Patch 4.1 zu hören war.

Eigentlich hatte ich vermutet, dass die Testserver noch im Februar starten. Kann immer noch passieren, langsam wird's allerdings knapp. Spätestens im März sollte die Testphase aber beginnen.


----------



## Derulu (17. Februar 2011)

Kyrador schrieb:


> Es ist definitiv zugesagt, dass die Feuerlande mit Ragnaros als Endboss erscheinen werden (Raid) und eine neue Instanz im Vashj'ir, welche die Geschichte um die Tiergottheiten abschließt.



Ja im Laufe des Addons...allerdings nicht unbedingt mit dem nächsten Inhaltspatch


----------



## Derulu (17. Februar 2011)

MewMewMewtu schrieb:


> back to topic: Ich hoffe mal das wieder ein alter Gott drankommt!



Klappt nicht, da ein alter Gott ja der Endboss des Addons wird..man muss sich nur beim leveln die ganzen Anspielungen ansehen vom wem Todesschwinge "angeleitet" und "verrückt gemacht" wird um auf die Theorie zu kommen, dass good old Neltharion vielleicht doch nicht der ultimative Endboss des Addons wird. Ich finde ja auch, dass Yogg'Saron eigentlich eine größere Rolle im letzten Addon zugestanden hätte werden sollen...


----------



## Hosenschisser (17. Februar 2011)

Derulu schrieb:


> Klappt nicht, da ein alter Gott ja der Endboss des Addons wird..man muss sich nur beim leveln die ganzen Anspielungen ansehen vom wem Todesschwinge "angeleitet" und "verrückt gemacht" wird um auf die Theorie zu kommen, dass good old Neltharion vielleicht doch nicht der ultimative Endboss des Addons wird. Ich finde ja auch, dass Yogg'Saron eigentlich eine größere Rolle im letzten Addon zugestanden hätte werden sollen...




Die Tier-Stufe eines raids hat ja nichts mit der geschichtlichen Relevanz bzw. Größe zu tun. Yoggi war, wie ich finde, daß komplatte Addon durch sehr präsent.


----------



## Gnorfal (17. Februar 2011)

> *Was denkst du, wann kommt Patch 4.1 raus ?*


Definitiv vor Patch 4.2, da wette ich meinen Account drauf.


----------



## madmurdock (17. Februar 2011)

Derulu schrieb:


> Klappt nicht, da ein alter Gott ja der Endboss des Addons wird..man muss sich nur beim leveln die ganzen Anspielungen ansehen vom wem Todesschwinge "angeleitet" und "verrückt gemacht" wird um auf die Theorie zu kommen, dass good old Neltharion vielleicht doch nicht der ultimative Endboss des Addons wird. Ich finde ja auch, dass Yogg'Saron eigentlich eine größere Rolle im letzten Addon zugestanden hätte werden sollen...



Und wer soll das nun gewesen sein? Und ja, ich habe alles durchgequestet, zumindest die Gebiete ab 80. Die neuen Classicgebiete kenni ch nur teilweise.


----------



## Derulu (17. Februar 2011)

madmurdock schrieb:


> Und wer soll das nun gewesen sein? Und ja, ich habe alles durchgequestet, zumindest die Gebiete ab 80. Die neuen Classicgebiete kenni ch nur teilweise.



Ich hab doch keine Ahnung welcher der Götter das gewesen sein könnte( C'thun war es schon mal nicht, dessen letzte Reste seiner "Essenz" haben sich ja mit Cho'gall verschmolzen, ansonsten ist er als einziger alter Gott erwiesenermaßen tot, bei Ygg'Saron weiß man es nicht genau, immerhin ist er der Gott der tausend Mäuler[??], ich habe in Ulduar aber nur eines gesehen und gegen eines gekämpft )...aber Neltharion wurde durch den Einfluss der (laut Krieg der Ahnen hörte er 3 verschiedene Stimmen in seinem Kopf, sofern ich mich richtig erinnere) alten Götter, dem er unter der Erde stärker ausgesetzt war als jede andere Kreatur langsam aber sicher zu Deathwing. Der Schattenhammerkult ist auch nicht wirklich Deathwings Fanklub sondern der der alten Götter. Es ist der Plan der alten Götter, alles Leben (das von den Titan geschaffen wurde) auf Azeroth zu vernichten um die Welt wieder in den von ihnen gewollten Zustand, also den VOR dem Eingriff der Titanen, zurück zu versetzen.


----------



## Fröstler (19. Februar 2011)

Gnorfal schrieb:


> Definitiv vor Patch 4.2, da wette ich meinen Account drauf.



Da wär ich jetz aber nicht drauf gekommen ._.


----------



## Ohrensammler (19. Februar 2011)

Einfache Frage finde ich!

Wann? An einem Mittwoch

Was?

- Priester als erstes. 
Das Schild des Dizipriest wird full Mana kosten, dafür aber für 5 min 100% Schaden absorbieren.
Beim Holy kostet das Schild dank der neuen Fähigkeit [kosmisches Leid] gar kein Mana mehr verursacht aber dafür Schaden bei freundlichen Zielen

- Dann BM Jäger
BM-Jäger werden die regulären Pets gestrichen. Sie müssen dafür mit den überall erhältlichen Fun-Pets auskommen. Diese können bedauerlicherweise nie über Level 1 steigen.

- Innies (heroisch)
Alle Spieler bekommen pro getöteteten Mob einen 1% Buff auf ihre Fähigkeiten für die Dauer der Innie. Stapelbar bis 50% 
Blizzard ist es dabei wichtig anzumerken, dass dies KEIN Nerv der Hero Innies ist. Diese Fähigkeit sollte schon seit Classic eingeführt werden.
Da es damals aber noch keine Heros gab, hat man den Zettel, auf dem das notiert wurde, hinter die Eismaschiene geklemmt und erst jetzt wiederentdeckt.

-Phasing.
Blizzards Qualitymangagement ist es aufgefallen, dass Spieler beim Questen, trotz Phasing, zwischen den Gebieten und in Org/SW noch Kontakt zueinander aufnehmen können.
Das wird unterbunden.


Ich hoffe ich konnte helfen

Ohr


----------



## Leang (19. Februar 2011)

made my day ohrensammler^^


----------



## Magogan (19. Februar 2011)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> - Priester ale erstes.
> Das Schild des Dizipriest wird full Mana kosten, dafür aber für 5 min 100% Schaden absorbieren.
> Beim Holy kostet das Schild dank der neuen Fähigkeit [kosmisches Leid] gar kein Mana mehr verursacht aber dafür Schaden bei freundlichen Zielen
> 
> ...



Nein, das kommt erst mit Patch 5.1.2b(ug) ^^


----------



## Leviathan666 (19. Februar 2011)

Fröstler schrieb:


> Was denkt ihr...Wann kommt Patch 4.1 raus?



Rechne mal die Zeit die eigentlich nötig wäre einen fehlerfreien Patch herauszubringen minus 1-2 Monate. Dann kennst du den Releasetermin des Patches...


----------



## bruderelfe (19. Februar 2011)

Ich denke der kommt frühstens ende mai denke aber eher an mitte juni!


----------



## Chillers (19. Februar 2011)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Einfache Frage finde ich!
> 
> Wann? An einem Mittwoch
> ...
> ...



Lach, wie geil ist das mal wieder? 
Hast Du eigentlich einen ghostwriter oder ist alles auf Deinem eigenen Mist gewachsen?
Wenn ja, verdienst Du einen Doktor in *geistiger Kreativität*. 

zum Thema: keine Ahnung. Vor 2 Wochen hätte ich gesagt, so Mitte des Jahres? Aber da so vieles im Umbruch ist, hin und her geht, vertraue ich meiner gefühlsmäßigen Glaskugel im mom weniger.
Abwarten und sich überraschen lassen.


----------



## Bröselmonster (20. Februar 2011)

Also ich hoffe das der Patch sich noch etwas Zeit lässt.
Bin mit dem aktuellen Content ganz zufrieden und werde wohl auch noch bisschen brauchen bis ich alles gelegt habe (zumindest non hero) 
Vermute mal vor Mai auf garkeinen Fall und selbst Mai halte ich noch für leicht zu früh. 
Tippe auf Ende Juni - Anfang Juli


----------



## Fröstler (25. Februar 2011)

Da nun mittlerweile der Ptr on ist, schätze ich Ende März / April


----------



## Metadron72 (25. Februar 2011)

ich weiß, es kann keiner wissem, aber wann kommt er denn wohl  ? soll nachtürlich keine dämliche frage sein, auf die es keine antwort gibt, sondern eine diskussion !!!
was denken sich leute bei solchen threads eigentlich ? denken sie überhaupt ...oO 

najo, wenigstens kommt dann immer jemand wie ohri , dass es wenigstens sinn macht hier zu lesen


----------



## Fröstler (13. März 2011)

hmm ob wohl der Patch nächste Woche schon kommt?


----------



## Totebone (13. März 2011)

4.1 is relativ fertig auf dem PTR - ich schätze 16.03 oder eher 23.03


----------



## Garnalem (13. März 2011)

Da Patch 4.1 vom Inhaltsumfang nicht sehr groß ist und die Feuerlande erst mit Patch 4.2 kommen, gehe ich davon aus, dass Patch 4.1 im April (Anfang) kommt. Zudem ist Patch 4.1 schon einige Zeit auf den PTR.


----------



## Talin78 (14. März 2011)

Ich schätze auch Mitte bis Ende April. Noch ist ein wenig was am Patch zu machen, die meisten Leute sind noch gut im derzeitigen Content beschäftigt da gibt es kein Grund das möglichst schnell auf die Live Server zu bringen. Schätze mal das mehr oder weniger direkt danach 4.2 auf die Testserver kommt.


----------



## Whizzlefizz (14. März 2011)

Totebone schrieb:


> 4.1 is relativ fertig auf dem PTR - ich schätze 16.03 oder eher 23.03



This.


----------



## Fröstler (15. März 2011)

Also die Woche wirds wohl nix mehr
Mal gucken was nächste Woche ist


----------



## Stevesteel (15. März 2011)

Ich weiß 100% genau, wann er erscheinen wird, aber ich darf es nicht verraten. Meine Quellen sind total glaubwürdig, aber ich darf sie nicht preisgeben.


----------



## Kwatamehn (15. März 2011)

Stevesteel schrieb:


> Ich weiß 100% genau, wann er erscheinen wird, aber ich darf es nicht verraten. Meine Quellen sind total glaubwürdig, aber ich darf sie nicht preisgeben.



Und?

Ich weiss 100% wann er NICHT kommen wird, und somit weiss ich viiiiel mehr


----------



## Fritzlkong (16. März 2011)

Stevesteel schrieb:


> Ich weiß 100% genau, wann er erscheinen wird, aber ich darf es nicht verraten. Meine Quellen sind total glaubwürdig, aber ich darf sie nicht preisgeben.


Neuen Account machen, mir 'ne PM schreiben. Weder deine Quelle wurde preisgegeben noch hast du es hier herumposaunt.

Ich bin gespannt.


----------



## Garnalem (17. März 2011)

Da zurzeit immer noch Änderungen nachgeschoben werden, wird das nicht vor April was.


----------



## Garnalem (17. März 2011)

Stevesteel schrieb:


> Ich weiß 100% genau, wann er erscheinen wird, aber ich darf es nicht verraten. Meine Quellen sind total glaubwürdig, aber ich darf sie nicht preisgeben.



Entweder man sagt es, oder man macht da erst keine Andeutungen. Ich habe auch schon heiße Tipps weiter gegeben. Was soll denn passieren? Ich habe nirgends was abgezeichnet^^ Allerdings glaube ich, dass der 100%ige Termin noch gar nicht feststeht, weil zurzeit noch weitere Infos und PTR-Inhalte nachgeschoben werden.


----------



## Ohrensammler (17. März 2011)

Garnalem schrieb:


> Entweder man sagt es, oder man macht da erst keine Andeutungen.



Oder man macht sich nen Spaß...so wie Silver


----------



## Espe89 (17. März 2011)

Ich denke es wird Anfang April werden. Wie bereits gesagt ist der Content auf dem PTR wirklich ausgereift und welche Helden auch immer bei der Umfrage auf Mai oder noch später geklickt haben wollen nur die Statistik fälschen...

Ich war mit der Geschwindigkeit der Patche bisher immer sehr zufrieden. Also lange wird es nicht mehr dauern, denke ich.


----------



## Fröstler (22. März 2011)

Hmm.. morgen kommt auch noch nicht der Patch, so wie es aussieht.


----------



## Fröstler (29. März 2011)

/Push

Kommt der Patch diesen Mittwoch?


----------



## kaepteniglo (29. März 2011)

Lasst Blizzard doch mal in Ruhe entwickeln. Solange auf dem PTR neue Dinge getestet werden kommt der Patch nicht. Lasst euch doch einfach mal überraschen, wann der Patch kommt.


----------



## Benon (29. März 2011)

Der Patch kommt am 1. April 

*BöseAufDiePaladinÄnderungenSchau



LG Benon^^


----------



## Hosenschisser (29. März 2011)

Fröstler schrieb:


> /Push
> 
> Kommt der Patch diesen Mittwoch?




Klar kommt der morgen. Wieso sonst steht im Einlogscreen, daß er morgen kommt. Einfach mal einloggen und selber gucken hätte genauso lang gedauert, wie hier zu fragen.


----------



## Benon (29. März 2011)

Hosenschisser schrieb:


> Klar kommt der morgen. Wieso sonst steht im Einlogscreen, daß er morgen kommt. Einfach mal einloggen und selber gucken hätte genauso lang gedauert, wie hier zu fragen.



also bei mir steht da für morgen nur n restart^^


----------



## Fröstler (29. März 2011)

Bleibt mal locker hier... 

Man darf ja wohl noch etwas Fragen, oder?


----------



## Technocrat (29. März 2011)

Fragen immer. Aber im Ernst: wieso glaubst Du, wir wüßten das?


----------



## Grushdak (1. April 2011)

Mal so 'ne Frage - ist Patch 4.1 gleich Patch 4.1.11 ?

Habe nun meinen PC mit neuem Betriebssystem neu aufgesetzt und war eben in WoW (dachte ich wäre fertig).
Nach Beenden will er nun nochmal 5,4 GB ziehen ...
Und da sah ich im Launcher eine neue Ankündigung für neuen Inhalt, welcher sehr interessant klingt -
und vorhin noch nicht da war - also recht neu.

Die Gruft der unvergänglichen Dunkelheit



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



-> *Quelle & weitere Infos*

greetz


----------



## Metadron72 (1. April 2011)

das war zu einfach -.- , "rapril Shrez" ist nu bissl arg offensichtlich ^^


----------



## Grushdak (1. April 2011)

arghhh, jetzt wo Du es sagst ...
weil ja x.x.11 bestimmt keine Contentpatches sind/noch nie waren.

Man ich werde/bin zu alt ... für solchen Mist.


----------



## kaepteniglo (1. April 2011)

4.1.11 ist das Datumsformat in den USA für 1.4.11


----------



## Fröstler (18. April 2011)

Innerhalb der nächsten 2 Wochen sollte der Patch nun kommen...

Wobei ich wohl eher noch mit dieser Woche rechne 

Was meint ihr? 

mfg


----------



## Aranshi (18. April 2011)

Fröstler schrieb:


> Innerhalb der nächsten 2 Wochen sollte der Patch nun kommen...
> 
> Wobei ich wohl eher noch mit dieser Woche rechne
> 
> ...



mach dir nicht zuviele hoffnungen^^
ihr wisst ja wie blizz ist


----------



## Valdrasiala (18. April 2011)

Nö, diese Woche noch nicht. Ich denke 27.04. oder noch eher 04.05.
Auf dem PTR ist jetzt der erste RC. Meist folgen noch 1-2 weitere, dann folgt der Patch in USA und dann erst in EU.


----------



## Doofkatze (18. April 2011)

Ich schätze der 4.5. oder 11.5. wird Release-Datum sein.

Bis dahin wird mindestens noch eine Versprechung für den Patch entnommen und eine Klasse einen stärkeren Buff/Nerf erhalten.


----------



## Rabaz (18. April 2011)

Ich glaube auch dass wir den März inzwischen ausschließen können, in einigen Tagen auch den April. So werden Mai oder Juni immer wahrscheinlicher, jetzt mal ohne Scheiß.


----------



## Nexilein (18. April 2011)

Valdrasiala schrieb:


> Auf dem PTR ist jetzt der erste RC. Meist folgen noch 1-2 weitere, dann folgt der Patch in USA und dann erst in EU.



Wobei zwischen USA und EU nichtmal 24 Stunden liegen 

Ich tippe auf die erste Mai Woche.


----------



## Loina (18. April 2011)

könnte mal solangsam kommen der jute patch,wäre mal wieder eine abwechslung nach den ganzen monaten.

hab nach den erscheinen von cata vollgas gegeben,spiele pala tank.War zackig 85 und auch schnell equippt,und schon ging wieder das raiden los.
das ist auch schon 5 monate her,irgendwann ist doch kla das die menge ungeduldigt wird.Logge eigentlich nur noch zu raiden ein,was will man sonst machen oder?^^
meine perle hat wieder mit wow angefangen und nun zocke ich noch ein pala tank hoch ~hehe~
nun erstmal shisha rauchen 
viel spass noch


----------



## Grushdak (19. April 2011)

@ Loina

Kein Wunder, daß Menschen wie Dir so schnell langweilig wird.

so rasch wie möglich auf 85 leveln
Klasse doppelt leveln
Shisha rauchen^^
Ich denke, der Patch kommt irgendwann im wennicht sogar erst Ende Mai/Anfang Juni.
Erstmal steht das Osterevent an, dann noch der Vorverkauf für die Blizzcon(^^).

Lieber nen fertigen und möglichst funktionierenden Patch - als nur paar Datenschnipsel zum only minutenlangen Nichtlangweiligsein.

greetz


----------



## Astrakiller (19. April 2011)

Grushdak schrieb:


> @ Loina
> 
> Kein Wunder, daß Menschen wie Dir so schnell langweilig wird.
> 
> ...



Ja genau, ende Mai/Anfang Juni .. Blizzard testet noch ungefähr anderthalb Monate lang nen Patch,der schon im Release Stadium ist.Ist okay! 

Entweder kommt der Patch am Mittwoch oder halt in der Woche dadrauf,spätestens halt ANFANG Mai .


----------



## MasterCrain (19. April 2011)

Seit doch froh das Blizzard sich Zeit lässt. Sonst heulen immer alle rum das Blizzard unfertiges auf die server schmeißt, aber kaum nehmen die sich zeit wird gemeckert es geht zu langsam^^


----------



## Fröstler (19. April 2011)

Schade... so wie ich gehört habe wirds wohl nix mehr mit dieser Woche...
Aber egal... Dafür ist nächste Woche umso wahrscheinlicher 

übrigens:

Mag ja schön und gut sein, dass Blizzard sich Zeit lässt.
Aber... Hatten sie nicht gesagt, dass sie die Patches immer in kleinen Mengen rausbringen wollen, das heißt es kommt immer ein wenig dazu, aber dafür in kleinen Abständen und in keinen Großen...

Momentan sieht das aber alles ganz anders aus... wir haben immerhin bald Mai... sind gute 6 Monate dann schon, ohne neuen Content.

Das soll jetz aber natürlich kein Flame sein.
Wollte es nur mal anmerken, da Blizzard, dies mal gesagt hatte.


----------



## bruderelfe (19. April 2011)

langsam bekomm ich nen affen, die lassen sich wirklich echt diesmal sehr viel zeit, Es nervt bald, und nein bin keiner in 24 stunden 85er geworden und auch keiner habe alles clear, aber langsam nervt jeden tag das selbe bei meinen 3 80er chars sind die gerechtigkeitspunkte am cap, und weiß ja die preise nachher für die pflanzentaschen z.b ist günstiger als jetzt und man kann einfach net planen vllt doch ausgeben und neu ansammelen weil dann ist aufeinmal der patch da.

es nervtttttttttttt


----------



## Stevesteel (19. April 2011)

bruderelfe schrieb:


> langsam bekomm ich nen affen, die lassen sich wirklich echt diesmal sehr viel zeit, Es nervt bald, und nein bin keiner in 24 stunden 85er geworden und auch keiner habe alles clear, aber langsam nervt jeden tag das selbe bei meinen 3 80er chars sind die gerechtigkeitspunkte am cap, und weiß ja die preise nachher für die pflanzentaschen z.b ist günstiger als jetzt und man kann einfach net planen vllt doch ausgeben und neu ansammelen weil dann ist aufeinmal der patch da.
> 
> es nervtttttttttttt



3 80er nur?
Dann mal hopp hopp zur 85, da hast genug zu tun


----------



## J_0_T (19. April 2011)

bruderelfe schrieb:


> langsam bekomm ich nen affen, die lassen sich wirklich echt diesmal sehr viel zeit, Es nervt bald, und nein bin keiner in 24 stunden 85er geworden und auch keiner habe alles clear, aber langsam nervt jeden tag das selbe bei meinen 3 80er chars sind die gerechtigkeitspunkte am cap, und weiß ja die preise nachher für die pflanzentaschen z.b ist günstiger als jetzt und man kann einfach net planen vllt doch ausgeben und neu ansammelen weil dann ist aufeinmal der patch da.
> 
> es nervtttttttttttt



Geduld junger Grashüpfer, Geduld. 

Lass ihnen die Zeit... oder möchtest du nen patch haben der ggf probleme bringt? Ich nicht^^ Ich reg mich da auch net auf... ich lass mir zeit mit dem spielen und schau was ich gebacken bekomme bis er kommt. 

Ansonsten ggf deine 80'er auch 85 bringen, zeuch farmen und ins ah setzen... man kann ne menge lustige dinge machen oder sinnlose aktionen bringen wie OG platt machen mit dieser einen elfe wenn es noch net gefixt wurde^^


----------



## Fröstler (23. April 2011)

So wie es ausschaut wird der Patch wohl ziemlich sicher diese Woche kommen 

Denn es heißt der Patch beinhaltet neue Pets für die Kinderwoche..Daraus wiederum erfolgt, dass der Patch diesen Mittwoch erscheinen muss, da das Event nächsten Sonntag beginnt. 

Also kommt der Patch dann diese Woche am 27.4.11


----------



## Mingxie (23. April 2011)

Also in englischen Foren heißt es, dass der Patch nächsten Dienstag (?) kommt. :O


----------



## Icelemon (23. April 2011)

Mingxie schrieb:


> Also in englischen Foren heißt es, dass der Patch nächsten Dienstag (?) kommt. :O



Das ist richtig:

Blizzard just posted a recap of the Patch 4.1 features, which is basically a "we won't tell you yet, but *patch is on April 26/27th*". 

Quelle: mmochamp

Wird ja auch wirklich Zeit...


----------



## Mingxie (23. April 2011)

Ja auch für uns oder nur für die Ammis?


----------



## kaepteniglo (23. April 2011)

26.4. = Amerika
27.4. = Europa


----------



## schookoladini (24. April 2011)

I am sooo happy^^


----------



## Apo1337 (25. April 2011)

Guten Tag,

ich hätte eine Frage zum Punktetausch System, welches mit Patch 4.1 kommt.
Und zwar habe ich in den Patch-Notes folgendes gelesen:


Conquest Points are now purchasable from the Valor Quartermasters at 250 Conquest Points per 250 Valor Points.
Dazu beschäftigt mich jetzt seit 2 Tagen eine Frage.

Kann ich nach erreichen des Valor Point Caps durch Dungeons/Raids weiterhin meine Valor Points [Tapferkeitspunkte] durch den Tausch gegen Conquest Points [Eroberungspunkte] erhöhen?
Oder verpuffen diese nach dem Maximum [1250] ?

Hoffe jemand war auf dem Testserver und konnte es testen oder weiß mehr darüber 

MfG


----------



## SonGokuKid (25. April 2011)

Apo1337 schrieb:


> Guten Tag,
> 
> ich hätte eine Frage zum Punktetausch System, welches mit Patch 4.1 kommt.
> Und zwar habe ich in den Patch-Notes folgendes gelesen:
> ...



Du kannst die Tapferkeitspunkte in Gerechtigkeitspunkte umwandeln soweit ich des richtig lese und übersetze. Nicht andersrum.
Tante Edit lässt grüßen:


Eroberungspunkte können nun beim Rüstmeister für Tapferkeitspunkte zu einer Rate von 250 Eroberungspunkten pro 250 Tapferkeitspunkte umgewandelt werden.
Ehrenpunkte können nun beim Händler für Gerechtigkeitshandelswaren zu einer Rate von 250 Ehrenpunkten pro 375 Gerechtigkeitspunkte umgewandelt werden.
Gerechtigkeitspunkte können nun beim Händler für Ehrenhandelswaren zu einer Rate von 250 Gerechtigkeitspunkten pro 375 Ehrenpunkte umgewandelt werden.
Also denke ich mal ja du kannst es weiterhin erhöhen. Denke nicht unbedingt das davon das wöchentliche Cap betroffen ist.


----------



## Artemos (25. April 2011)

Ja du kannst sie ohne Probleme umtauschen. Das Cap bezieht sich nur auf Punkte die du sammelst.


----------



## -Groka- (25. April 2011)

Du kannst 1250 Tapferkeitspunkte pro Woche erspielen, wie du ja selbst weißt.
Dieser Wert ist unabhängig davon, ob du Tapferkeitspunkte ausgibst.

So wie ich den TE verstanden hab will er ja 1250 TP erspielen, diese umtauschen und dann erneut TP erspielen.
Dies geht nicht.
Hast du 1250 TP erspielt ist für diese Woche dann Schluss und jegliche TP, die daruberhinausgehen würden, verpuffen.


----------



## Apo1337 (25. April 2011)

Nein, ich meine das folgendermaßen:

Ich mache durch Dungeons & Raids 1250 Tapferkeitspunkte.
Hebe diese auf oder geb sie aus, ist ja erstmal egal.

Dann mache ich Arena und habe mind. 1250 Eroberungspunkte die ich 1:1 gegen Tapferkeitspunkte umtauschen kann.
Aber ich habe ja schon das Cap erreicht.
Mein Problem ist nun: Kann ich weiterhin Tapferkeitspunkte durch den Tausch erwerben oder nicht?


----------



## -Groka- (25. April 2011)

Aaaah, ok 

Allerdings so wie ichs sehe, sind TP die einzigen, die du nicht ertauschen kannst.
Es geht andersrum, wie du denkst, Eroberungspunkte werden gekauft gegen Tapferkeitspunkte.


----------



## Apo1337 (25. April 2011)

Hmm.... Könnte beides heißen...
Ist total scheiße Geschrieben...


Eroberungspunkte können nun beim Rüstmeister für Tapferkeitspunkte zu einer Rate von 250 Eroberungspunkten pro 250 Tapferkeitspunkte umgewandelt werden.
Conquest Points are now purchasable from the Valor Quartermasters at 250 Conquest Points per 250 Valor Points.


----------



## -Groka- (25. April 2011)

Ja, das deutsche ist missverständlich,
aber das engl. ist mMn eindeutig.

Eroberungspunkte können gekauft werden, Tapferkeitspunkte muss man dafür bezahlen.


----------



## Argetlam87 (26. April 2011)

Ich weis die Frage kam bestimmt schon 1000 mal.
Aber kann mir wer sagen ob die Amis heut den Patch bekommen haben? ich finde keinerlei hinweisdarauf.
Und das würde ja bedeuten das wir ihn morgen auch nicht bekommen oder?

Und weis einer von euch wie groß der Patch sein wird.
Laut den Patchnotes müsste das ja ne Menge sein?
Mich wundert es nur das man im vorraus nix runterladen konnte.
Muss ich mich darauf einstellen (3GB+) morgen ziehen zu müssen/dürfen?
So groß zmd war einer der PTR Patches?

LG


----------



## Valdrasiala (26. April 2011)

http://www.mmo-champion.com/content/2265-Patch-4.1-on-Live-Servers-this-Week
Quelle:  MMO-Champion, er kommt tatsächlich diese Woche!

Größe: Keine Ahnung, vielleicht lädt der Background-Downloader schon seit Tagen immer mal wieder 1-2 Megabytes, wer weiß ^^


----------



## Cavulon (26. April 2011)

Also mein Traffic sagt mir, dass der Launcher noch nix geladen hat....hoffen wir mal, dass wir morgen nicht wirklich 3GB ziehen dürfen...


----------



## Valdrasiala (26. April 2011)

Wenn ich überlege, dass der WoW-Patch 3.3, der die 3 neuen Instanzen in Eiskrone gebacht hat (wenn ich mich recht erinnere), 700 MB groß war, denke ich nicht, dass der 4.1er Patch SO groß sein kann.


----------



## Erdnusskopf (26. April 2011)

Wenn die Server genügend Bandbreite haben (und noch wichtiger: geben!), sind 3GB fix geladen (~10 Minuten).


----------



## Argetlam87 (26. April 2011)

Bei 3.3 haste aber auch schon wochen vorher immer wieder was im Hintergrund gezogen,
was diesesmal nicht der fall war ..

Auserdem wie gesagt ich hatte mir den PTR geladen und als dann der 3 GB Patch kam hab ich ihn
wieder runetrgeschmissen...Von daher ist es nur eineVermutung aber den Patch da gab es definitiv..


@erdnusskopf

Mag ja sen bei dir...
Viele haben aber eben noch nkeine 16 oder 32k leitung ..
Für die wäre das dann ekelhaft xD


----------



## Valdrasiala (26. April 2011)

Erdnusskopf: Nicht jeder hat (so wie ich oder Du scheinbar auch eine 30+ Mbit Leitung)


----------



## Derulu (26. April 2011)

PTR Patches sind immer größer als Lifepatches (dieser PTR Patch vor allem, da er bereits 80% der Daten von Patch 4.2 enthält, was einige "datamined" Bosse, Instanzkarten, Dailygebiete in den Feuerlanden beweisen..er besteht also quasi aus 2 Patches)


----------



## Doofkatze (26. April 2011)

Ist wie das Vorhaben der Bundesregierung:

Du nimmst den Schuldenberg und schüttest ihn ins Haushaltsloch!


----------



## -Groka- (26. April 2011)

Außerdem kommt ja nicht soviel Neues.
Die beiden Instanzen gibt es ja schon in unseren Daten, die Modelle der Gegner sind auch schon größtenteils vorhanden etc.

Ich denke mal es wird so bei 500mb landen,
die Server werden wahrscheinlich eh erst am späten Nachmittag/Abend wieder funtkionieren, bis dahin sollten die meisten, auch mit kleineren Leitungen, den Patch geladen haben.
Ich verfüge selber auch nur über eine 2mBit Leitung hat bisher für jeden Patch locker ausgereicht.


----------



## Doofkatze (26. April 2011)

Dann spiel mal mit Light DSL  Habe so einige Tage + Nächte damit verbracht, WoW runterzuladen.

Insgesamt finde ich den Patch etwas...merkwürdig. Es wurde wieder an den falschen Stellen geschraubt.

-Als Todesritter kann es mir theoretisch passieren, das ich aufgrund fehlender Heilaggro Probleme bekomme.
-Mein Hexer fährt nun mit Gebrechen wieder mehr Schaden und auch im PVP wurde durch inst. Gebrechen etwas getan, jedoch bleibt Dämonologie weiterhin etwas auf der Strecke.
-Beim Bärchen wurde die Bonusaggro einiger Fähigkeiten entnommen, dafür angeblich der Schaden erhöht, um dies (voll) auszugleichen; mal sehen.
-Meine Eroberungspunkte kann ich in Tapfis umlegen, sodass ich mir sofort das nächste T11 Teil oder ähnliches holen kann.
-Tapfis allgemein verlieren an Wert, sodass ich recht bald alles besitzen werde, was man sich OHNE Raids holen kann.
-Mahlstromkristalle gibts nun an jeder Ecke "geschenkt" (im Gegensatz zu vorher), sodass der Verzauberer nun für quasi jeden alles verzaubern kann ohne Engpässe an Mahlis zu haben.
-Die Trollinstanzen sind mit nem Schnitt von 346 betretbar, ich habe mich gestern darüber gefreut, das ich nun ohne CC hc Inis tanken kann, irgendwie doch ein kleiner Rückschlag, auch wenn es doch gut gemeint war.
-Neue Archäologieitems, die jedoch für mich keine Bedeutung haben, da ich immer noch NUR meinen Casterstab suche und nichts anderes.


----------



## Derulu (26. April 2011)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Dann spiel mal mit Light DSL  Habe so einige Tage + Nächte damit verbracht, WoW runterzuladen.
> 
> Insgesamt finde ich den Patch etwas...merkwürdig. Es wurde wieder an den falschen Stellen geschraubt.
> 
> ...



ad 1) als DK-Tanks solltest du genug Schaden machen, dass es auf das bißchen Heilaggro, die nun nicht mehr in der Form da ist, nicht ankommen sollte
ad 2) jo ist so im Moment
ad 3) Gut so, denn nur aufgrund der fehlenden Schadenwerte musste bei den Fähigkeiten überhaupt die Bonusaggro so angehoben werden, mal sehen ob es so jetzt wirkt (Bärenschaden ist im Vergelcih zum DK oder Pala/Kreiger unter aller Sau^^)
ad 4) Patch 4.2 steht vor der Tür (die Daten des Patches auf dem PTR enthalten schon ziemlich alle Daten zu den Feuerlanden, es kann sich nur noch um 1-2 Monate handeln bis zum Release und dann bekommst du T11 sogar rein für Gerechtigkeitspunkte, auch ist der neue Umrechnungsfaktor relativ hoch)
ad 5) siehe Punkt 4
ad 6) Das ist auch gut so, denn diese "künstliche" Verknappung bisher führt unter anderem dazu, dass viele Spieler nicht die für sie eigentlich besten VZs besitzen (obwohl sie sich für einen Raid "optimieren" sollten), da sie nicht "so viel" Gold ausgeben wollte nur um dann in der Instanz in die sie überhaupt gehen wollten ein besseres Teil zu bekommen und dann wieder Unsummen auslegen zu müssen für die Splitter, deren Preis einfach unverhältnismäßig hoch ist (das Verhältnis zwischen der für "gute" Verzauberungen benötigten Menge an Splittern und der Menge an "droppenden" Splittern stimmte einfach nicht...1. Wert wurde quasi aus WotLk übernommen, 2. Wert aus BC)
ad 7) Die neuen Instanzen sind auch "anspruchsvoller", willst du ohne CC tanken, dann geh die "alten" HCs (wenn du ohne Hirn einschalten einfach durchrushen willst)
ad 8) sehr schön, neue Archäologiegimmicks, gibt nichts besseres als Funitems (spielatmosphärisch gesehen) und der Beruf wurde schon bei der Vortellung als "Ausbauberuf" angekündigt


----------



## Doofkatze (26. April 2011)

Derulu schrieb:


> ad 1) als DK-Tanks solltest du genug Schaden machen, dass es auf das bißchen Heilaggro das nun nicht mehr in der Form da ist nicht ankommt
> ad 2) jo is so im Moment
> ad 3) Gut so, denn nur aufgrund der fehlenden Schadenwerte musste bei den Fähigkeiten überhaupt die Bonusaggro so angehoben werden, mal sehen ob es so jetzt wirkt
> ad 4) Patch 4.2 steht vor der Tür (die Daten des Patches auf dem PTR enthalten schon ziemlich alle Daten zu dne Feuerlanden, es kann sich nur noch um 1-2 Monate handeln bis zum Release und dann bekommst du T11 sogar rein für Gerechtigkeitspunkte, auch ist der Umrechnungsfaktor relativ hoch)
> ...



3) (Bärchen) Ich hoffe, das es sich richtig auswirkt und 100% hinhaut. Es wäre natürlich schön, aber ebenso auch denkbar, das eben nur 50% der Aggro in Schaden umgelegt wurde, sodass es eben schwieriger wird, die Aggro zu halten
4) + 5) Ich mag es, immer ein Ziel vor Augen zu haben, was aber gleichzeitig fast unerreichbar scheint, weil es so ewig lange dauert. Nun werde ich aber wahrscheinlich in 2-3 Wochen damit fertig sein und nichts mehr mit heroischen Instanzen anzufangen wissen (egal welche)
6) Geht ebenso Richtung Punkt 5 und den eigenen Zielen. Wo andere sagen "so kriegt aber jeder alles" heißt es für mich einfach "bald habe ich alles". Wenn all diese Bedürfnisse erfüllt sind, auch mein Hunger nach den besten Verzauberungen, was soll ich dann noch machen, außer warten? Das geht halt wieder in die Richtung Gaming Masochism, wo ich diese gewissen Steinchen, die mir in den Weg gelegt werden, gerne ausnutze, um Zeit tot zu schlagen
7) Ohne CC heißt überhaupt nicht ohne Hirn oder "einfach durchrushen". Es ist genauso hart für mich als Tank, wenn nicht noch eine Stufe darüber, da ich nun merke, das ich in der Lage bin, es ohne zu schaffen in der Theorie, aber die Gruppen trotzdem noch so stark sind und andere Leute eher etwas fauler werden, was das freiwillige CC-setzen angeht und somit bei uns jetzt oftmals Chaos ausbricht und die Unzufriedenheit, wenn dann etwas nicht passt, weil Fehler immer noch schnell bestraft werden. Das ist kein Facerolling, ganz und gar nicht.
8) Es tut wirklich gut, mal Funitems ab und zu zu benutzen, aber es ist für mich nicht die Quintessenz von Archäologie. Ich buddele sie gerne mit aus, jedoch vorrangig, um wieder irgendwann meinen Stab weitersuchen zu können, der Archäologie für mich so am Leben hält. Ich hätte mich da eher um einen weiteren Drop gefreut, der tatsächlich für MEINE Klassen sinnvoll wäre (ist halt Pech :-) ), so gibt es halt für mich nur noch mehr rare Items, auf die eine Chance besteht, während ich auf den Stab, die Puppe oder Zin'Rokh warte.


----------



## Muh-Q (26. April 2011)

Um mal auf die Diskussion am Anfang der Seite zurückzukommen: lt. den Spielern in NA ist der Patch etwa 350Mb groß.


----------



## Grushdak (27. April 2011)

Kann ich bestätigen - ca 350 MB groß ist er auch in der EU - mehr nicht.
Was mich nur wundert, ich dachte, es kommen tägliche Quests für Hyjal bereits schon mit 4.1. hinzu ...

greetz


----------



## jase03 (27. April 2011)

warum sagt der andauernd "nicht genügend freier speicher" obwohl ich 5gb frei habe? 

5gb von 30gb für wow frei (partition d)

1,2gb von 8gb frei für windows (partition c)







ich kapier nix mehr -.-


edit: gibts vllt schon irgendwo nen dl link?

mfg


----------



## jase03 (27. April 2011)

Für alle die so eine kleine Festplatte wie ich haben -  hier die Lösung:

http://us.battle.net/wow/en/forum/topic/2416116741

hat danach wunderbar funktioniert.


----------



## Fremder123 (27. April 2011)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Kann ich bestätigen - ca 350 MB groß ist er auch in der EU - mehr nicht.


Falsch. Also zumindest bei mir hat der Launcher über 800 MB runtergeladen. Ging aber angenehm fix.


----------



## Doofkatze (27. April 2011)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Falsch. Also zumindest bei mir hat der Launcher über 800 MB runtergeladen. Ging aber angenehm fix.




Vielleicht sind es die verschiedenen Sprachpacks (Vermutungen...)

Die rein deutsche Version 4.1 bzw. das Update von heute besteht aus einem 350 MB Pack.


----------



## Apo1337 (27. April 2011)

Guten Morgen Leute,

ich wollte mal Fragen ob es schon einen alternativen Download gibt.
Ich hab noch keinen gefunden....
Der Launcher eiert bei mir mit 40kb/s zu sehr rum 

MfG


----------



## Valdrasiala (27. April 2011)

Hast doch bis mindestens 11 Uhr Zeit zum Download... In USA hat der Patch sich auch nur um knappe 2 Stunden verlängert, also bis 13 Uhr hast den bestimmt auch mit 40 kB/sec fertig ^^


----------



## Doofkatze (27. April 2011)

Besser als den normalen Downloader wirds nicht werden. So ist wirklich alles sicher und bequem, auch wenn bequem hier als langsam verstanden werden darf.

Ich habe heute morgen 30 Minuten mit 80 kb/s geladen und am Ende die ersten 100 MB fertig gehabt. Da wirst du ja um 11 bereits spielen dürfen, wenn du es so lässt. 

Schneller geht es eh nicht.


----------



## Grushdak (27. April 2011)

Apo1337 schrieb:


> ich wollte mal Fragen ob es schon einen alternativen Download gibt.
> Ich hab noch keinen gefunden....


Da wirst Du auch keinen finden, denke ich.
Denn seit 4.0 werden sie, meine ich, nur noch mittels Launcher, downloadbar sein.
Außer es lädt jemand die MPQ-Dateien privat hoch.

greetz


----------

